# I am now part of the rEVolution!!



## Jopo43 (Aug 1, 2017)

I am so excited to be a part of the tesla family! 
Saturday I bought a red model 3 with autopilot. It was a great price and had 300 miles on it! I left at 3am from Indiana and picked it up in Memphis TN did not get home till almost midnight! The rental car company gave me a 2017 mustang to drive to get it. Really very ironic since I sold 3 mustangs to get the car. 
The drive home was amazing it’s the best car I have ever had and it’s all I hoped for. I worried about the red color but once I saw it who needs blue the red is a great great look.

I am 6-5 and the car is no problem for me the view out the front is awesome and it’s so fast! I have had 30 cars in my life and this beats them all from a 69 z28 camaro to a 2007 mustang Shelby gt500 or a 1997 Porsche Boxster none compare to my model 3. I love the screen autopilot supercharging the glass roof the seats the way it handles and the speed! I have found nothing to dislike. The sound system is the best stock system I have ever heard and the streaming music is just amazing play any song just say play.....

This car is amazing can’t wait to drive it more ! Will never get rid of this car
The model 3 is great great awesome ......


----------

